# Glänzen und Pulli-Wolle



## Sliver (1. Dezember 2001)

Grüße,
ich such nach einem Tutor um Haare so glänzend hin zubekommen wie auf dem folgenden pic.
mit dem pulli ist das glaub ich um einiges schwerer.
kommt mir bei manchen stellen vor als hätte er da alle 9 pixel-kästchen einzeln bearbeitet. hmm hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Link zum Pic:
Dmon666 the best!


----------



## Sovok (1. Dezember 2001)

http://www.gameart.com/tutorials/index.asp?tutorial=hair2
http://www.earthcurves.com/art/hair.htm
http://www.polykarbon.com/tutorials/hair/girl.htm
http://www.seegmiller-art.com/hairtutorial.htm

is jetzt zwar kein manga style ... aber die jdillon tuts sin nimmer auf der seite


----------



## surgeFX (1. Dezember 2001)

najo also gnug hairtuts haste je jetz und das mit dem pulli..naja wuerds ma mit m stoerungsfilter versuchn...dann noch n bisserl weichzeichenen...jo und ebn faerben...denk ma so koennt was aehnliches entstehn....und am besten noch dran denken dasse die schwarzen --aeh-- "konturen" von der dame vorher ausschneidn und auf die oberste ebne, damit die net gebrusht usw werdn ... greetz surge

ps: wenn das wassich geschriebn hab totaler mist is dann bitte ich nen mod diesen post ebn zu loeschen *g* ..thx


----------



## Xarus (1. Dezember 2001)

Mit dem Pulli ist das gar nicht so schwierig.
Mit 'Filter/Strukturierungsfilter/Mit Struktur versehen...' und dann auf "Sackleinen", "Leinwand" oder sogar "Sandstein" kannst du deinem Stoff ein passende Struktur verpassen. 
Dann noch etwas Farbe dazu und mit dem Airbrush hier und da ein paar passende Schatten und schon hast du´s gepackt.



Gruss,
Xarus.


----------



## surgeFX (1. Dezember 2001)

argh .... joa so wirds dann wohl gmacht sien...haettich eigntlich auch druff kommn koenn..naja aber der stoerrungsfilter war wenigstens n ansatz...*GGG* surge


----------

